# Delphi Wins Strategic New Business, Partner Status With John Deere



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: Delphi Corporation 


Delphi Wins Strategic New Business, Partner Status With John Deere
Wednesday September 22, 9:03 am ET 
Delphi to Supply Heating, Ventilating and Air Conditioning Modules for John Deere Harvesting Equipment 
Deere & Company recognizes Delphi's quality performance 


HANOVER, Germany, Sept. 22 /PRNewswire/ -- Delphi Corp. (NYSE: DPH - News) continues to build its successful relationship with Deere & Company, which has now recognized the supplier for its high quality.
(Logo: http://www.newscom.com/cgi-bin/prnh/20020315/DEF002LOGO )
Delphi is applying its proven automotive expertise to the off-highway market on John Deere's newest line of agricultural equipment. The equipment will feature the latest climate control technology from Delphi's Thermal & Interior division. It is Delphi's first award of climate control business with John Deere in North America.

The harvesting equipment ranges from combines and windrowers to cotton pickers and sugar cane harvesters. Each will be equipped with a Delphi compact heating, ventilating and air conditioning (HVAC) module.

"There is an increasing demand for comfort and convenience in the agricultural equipment market. Not only does the equipment need to perform its function, the operator needs to feel comfortable while working in it," said Ron Pirtle, president, Delphi Thermal & Interior and vice president, Delphi Corp. "No matter what the elements, Delphi's climate control system is equipped with the latest climate control technology to ensure a comfortable environment."

The compact HVAC module uses high performance evaporators, high-efficiency heating cores, and improved temperature control and airflow management technology for enhanced air supply, control, and conditioning.

"We are confident this marks the beginning of a long and fruitful relationship. Delphi is proud to be featuring our most advanced climate control technology on John Deere equipment. Together, we are engineering solutions for tomorrow's commercial vehicle industry," said Pirtle.

Deere & Company recently awarded Delphi with "Partner" status - the company's highest award given to suppliers for all-around quality performance. The award is part of the company's "Achieving Excellence" program and was awarded to Delphi for excellence in supplying both electronic unit injectors (EUI) and wiring harnesses in Europe.

The award honored the EUI team in Stonehouse and Park Royal, both in the United Kingdom, for success in supplying electronic unit injectors for John Deere's 650 series diesel engines. Also honored was the Delphi Packard Electric for its high quality in supplying wiring assemblies for John Deere heavy-duty tractors and tractor cabins built in Europe.

The annual award was based on delivery performance, quality of product, cost management, technical ability and relationship with supplier. There are four award categories including "Conditional," "Approved," "Key" and "Partner."

"We achieved both a 100 percent delivery and 100 percent quality performance from John Deere," said Brad Maggart, global director, Delphi Commercial Vehicle Systems. "We are thrilled and honored that John Deere has recognized our commitment to quality and technology with its highest-level award. We look forward to continuing to build our strong relationship with Deere & Company."

For more information about Delphi Corporation, visit Delphi at http://www.delphi.com/media .

All statements contained or incorporated in this press release which address operating performance, events or developments that we expect or anticipate may occur in the future (including statements relating to future sales or earnings expectations, volume growth, awarded sales contracts or statements expressing general optimism about future operating results) are forward-looking statements within the meaning of the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995. These statements are made on the basis of management's current views and assumptions with respect to future events. Important factors, risks and uncertainties which may cause actual results to differ from those expressed in our forward-looking statements are discussed in detail in our filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission, including our annual report on Form 10-K for the year ended December 31, 2003. In particular, the achievement of projected levels of revenue or profit margins over a long-term supply contract will depend in part on our customer's production rates which may be affected by, among other things, changes in operations, financial condition or market share of our customer and changes in general economic conditions, changes in the computer industry and changes in our ability to satisfy service, technology, quality and requirements. Delphi does not intend or assume any obligation to update any of these forward- looking statements. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: Delphi Corporation


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info Joe. Maybe this will get me some work as i occasionally haul out of Delphi. I was in one yesterday.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My dad worked for Packard electronics which became Delphi when GM spun it off as an independant company. He retired in time to get the GM-United Autoworkers retirement package :thumbsup: instead of what Delphi is now offering frown


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the information Joe.

I would like to have an HVAC module on my LT150. That should leave me with a half dozen or so horses left over to mow with.  

Mark


----------

